# نظم تصميم الهياكل باستخدام ArtCAM Pro وادوات اخرى متخصصة



## askme_520305 (3 يناير 2010)

*احتراف ادوات التصميم المتخصصة
ندوات لنظم تصميم الهياكل تدريب شامل ورشة تأهيل متخصصة
للإشتراك 0188908339 التفاصيل ا/عادل ومطلوب لإعداد وتأليف ونشر كتب ومجلة وتصميم كتلوجات *​


----------

